
HuiBoard – five and/or ten key chorded typing system, free and open source - gauto
http://huiboard.com
======
gauto
Author here. I am hoping to get some feedback from the readership here on HN.

You basically connect 5 or 10 keys, such as Cherry MX, to an Arduino. The
software on the computer creates a layer between the keyboard and the OS that
lets you easily script what the key inputs do. It features a built in
stenotype style dictionary for fast text expansion that works across
applications. The chord combinations let you access millions of symbols, Lisp
functions, or shell commands mnemonically. The finger patterns form a binary
sign language that can be implemented almost anywhere through machine vision,
keyboards, gloves with MEMS devices, or possibly even non-invasive neural
connections. You can even learn the system without a keyboard.

